# Trigger foods



## JAN60390 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi....I'd be very interested to hear from other members regarding foods that they have found out, through trial and error, that they cannot eat because they bring on IBS symptoms - pain and bloating etc. - the following morning. I have found that I cannot eat tomatoes in any format - raw,cooked, puree etc. I know that there must be other things that I eat that trigger off these symptoms but unfortunately have not pinned them down....yet!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Onions, leeks, garlic, chives, (basically any member of the onion family) Also do not use aloe vera as this can cause skin irritation...(btw it took me 10 years to find my trigger as it was a food I liked a lot!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Heh: I don't know about the next morning, but certainly when my IBS was at its worst, it would take about 30 minutes.














The culprit? Anything dairy, including eggs. It took a *very* long time and lots of being bounced around various doctors, before finally making the link between symptoms and the idea it could be food related.Agreed re JoT's comments about anything remotely onion related. Never heard that aloe vera *causes* skin irritation: it's usually used (in cream form at least) to calm things down, and is quite effective. I guess it really does show the trial and error nature of allergies and intolerances?Other common food triggers which can set people off, include:tap watercaffeineanything spiceyfried foodswheat / glutenlactosedairy productscheese and eggssugarstrawberriescoffeeAntibiotics have also been known to upset the system too. Cure one thing, end up with something else. Typical!







If you strongly suspect it is tomatoes which make you worse, make sure you read all the labels on your food products: it's amazing what some things contain. For example, the other day I saw a tub of glace cherries which contained wheat. In Cherries?! *boggle.I think unless you are totally self sufficient, the whole food game is a total lottery.


----------

